# Tell me it's ok to spend 8 g's on a bike



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

It's my birthday and I wanna treat myself. All my friends are doing it too. Their bikes are worth more than the cars they drive. It's normal to spend this much on a bike now right? ...

RIGHT? 😄


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Hard call - a 5K bike is a pretty sweet ride too, and $3,000 will take you on a lot of trips to ride said bargain el cheapo 5k steed.


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

It's OK. Do it.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Pretty simple the way I see it:

Have cash in hand and on top of all other finances = yes (although typically there's not a lot of gains to be had after around $5k-$6k)

No cash and have to finance the bike, or the purchase could make it hard to meet other financial obligations = no


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

if you can happily afford it, then yeah go for it.

And yeah you might not be getting much more than a $5K bike, but if it tickles your fancy and makes you happy(and not financially unhappy) then why not.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My thought is that anything more than around $5k is just status. Not function. But I'm poor so the thought of buying an $8k (or even a $5k) bike to me is ludicrous so I may be slightly skewed in my thinking.


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

Nubster said:


> My thought is that anything more than around $5k is just status. Not function. But I'm poor so the thought of buying an $8k (or even a $5k) bike to me is ludicrous so I may be slightly skewed in my thinking.


And I feel bad for just spending $1300 on a new Giant


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

It's crazy how expensive the high end bikes have become. My current strategy is to buy a good mid-range bike (~3,500) and then upgrade components over time. 

But hey, if you have $8k sitting around and can afford to spend it on a bike that makes you happy, go for it. Especially if you ride a lot. If you have to go into debt to do it, that strikes me as dumb.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Could be worse, I ended up going down the rabbit hole and buying both my wife and myself new Pivots last year...and of course she wanted I9 wheels so there was that.....so we were well into the 5 figure range.....be on these for 4-5 years at least.....

do it !!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Its perfectly fine ! I even spent 3.5K on a set of ENVE wheels about 5 years back. If you can afford it, do it. I have had many bikes up and over that price.

Saying that, the last 5 bikes I have bought have been carefully selected. All have been 'secondhand', 3 of them had less than 200km on them and the other 2 could still pass as new. Someone else has taken the hit on the price and I reaped the benefits of a secondhand bad decision.

You just need to have the cash and not be urgent to buy.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd suggest going for the 10K bike.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

As has been stated elsewhere...

The most expensive bike is cheaper than the least expensive heart attack.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

All joking aside......when I was looking at either a $3500 rig or the $5500 rig I bought.....my buddy asked me"

"What do you want to upgrade on the $3500 bike?"

I listed off like $1500-2500 worth of stuff.

Then he asked me what I wanted to upgrade on the $5500 bike?"

"Grips, tires probably".....

Done.

Which brings me to a pet peeve.....when ordering a high end bike, I wish the manufacturer would provide an allowance for Tires, grips and seat....pedals are on us....since most folks I know toss the seat, toss the grips and change tires to what works locally. I realize this can be accomplished with the bike shop but that experience varies widely.

For example the Pivots we got came with Ardents.....which suck donkey nipple for what we ride and the stock seat of course was like a bad night in prison. I would rather pay $5250 for that bike sans those things.....vs. having 2 random ardents that I had a hard time giving away and more craptastic stock seats laying around.

Mini-rant over.....


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

I generally only own one at any given time, but my bike is consistently my best investment going - even at $8000.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Keep buying those $8-10k bikes!

Then sell them next season for $1500. Thats how I get all my high end bikes :lol:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Biking is my sport, hobby, gym and past time. And is cheaper than therapy or my bourbon habit. Can afford it? Go for it.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I say buy two 4K bikes. Because moar bikes. MOAR BIKES.

Or, really, buy a 5K full suspension (the "nice" bike) and a 2K hardtail (the "beater/winter/loaner/backup"). Then spend the extra 1K on beer, or parts, or a trip to go ride your nice bikes somewhere cool.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

It's normal for a bike to have that MSRP. I also think it's pretty normal to pick up a lower spec version of last year's for half that

Just for example

Ibis Mojo HD4 X01 Eagle 2017 Bike > Bikes > Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA

Ibis Mojo HD3 GX Eagle RC Jenson Bike > I > Ibis Bicycles | Jenson USA


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

River19 said:


> All joking aside......when I was looking at either a $3500 rig or the $5500 rig I bought.....my buddy asked me"
> 
> "What do you want to upgrade on the $3500 bike?"
> 
> ...


If thats how you feel, then those bikes are definitely targeted towards you.

I want to change the same amount of stuff on the top end builds as I do with the low end builds, the top end just adds a lot of very expensive suspension and wheel stuff I dont want anyway.

Wheels especially. I love a set of handbuilt wheels with very showy hubs. Even bikes closing in on ~8k sometimes have kinda cheesy wheels.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/trance-advanced-0

Theres an $8000 trance advanced... those are some pretty cheesy wheels! The pike is an alright fork too, but ive seen that fork on mid level bikes. The dollar amount is hard to add up. The advanced 2 is $4k cheaper, I could pretty easily install the parts I want for that price difference.

Im only using giant because they're well known as a value leader... its way worse with other brands.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

When it comes to asking, the smart-a55 sales person responds; _If you have to ask, you can't afford it._

It sounds like you can or are willing afford it so that's pretty cool.

If you are in the company of all your friends who are going BIG, I can understand the group-thinking and fever.

Will they still respect you (or even more-so) if you get a nice bike in the $3 to $5 k range and ride the crap out of it so they have to work at keeping up with you ?
I ask because you may truly find that $8 k on a bike after some deep digging doesn't necessarily reveal any great advantages over some bikes of thousands less. 
If that happens, will you feel duped ? 
** I always feel like my research before buying anything has to yeild a pretty clear winner. If I come home with a $425 vacuum cleaner and soon find out one at $189 is just as good or even close, I feel duped. 

If your friends know you can go the $8000, yet you find a great bike of significant better value, they should not lose respect for you and even if they do, friends that judge in that regard are good one's to part with anyways , IMO.

Put your dream bike details out here and lets see if/what others suggest as other choices that leave thousands in your pocket. Maybe they dig up some other bikes that are 95% as good for a big savings.
If your heart is set on that $8000 bike, then go and do but the question you posed here sounds like you are on the fence.

Good hunting and get a bike that is FUN !


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Keep buying those $8-10k bikes!
> 
> Then sell them next season for $1500. Thats how I get all my high end bikes :lol:


This^

I could spend the big bucks but I don't see a reason to. The wife and I both have high end MTB's and road bikes. All were purchased lightly used and we could not be happier. Our latest addition was a Yeti SB5 Beti X01 for the wife. It's in perfect condition and was less than 2 grand.

I know some will express concerns about warranty coverage, but the way I look at it is even in the worst case scenario (broken frame), with the money saved buying lightly used, we are still saving a ton of money.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

brainhulk said:


> It's my birthday and I wanna treat myself. All my friends are doing it too. Their bikes are worth more than the cars they drive. It's normal to spend this much on a bike now right? ...
> 
> RIGHT? 


A bit low.

After dropping $$$$$ on my wife's bike, having both bikes on the back of the car, I was more careful than when I drove my brand new daughter and wife home from the hospital!


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't do it myself, but If you've got the cash no-one except maybe your spouse can tell you how to spend it. If you do it, don't look back just enjoy it


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

One Pivot said:


> If thats how you feel, then those bikes are definitely targeted towards you.
> 
> I want to change the same amount of stuff on the top end builds as I do with the low end builds, the top end just adds a lot of very expensive suspension and wheel stuff I dont want anyway.
> 
> ...


I agree with you.

I was fine with the DT's on my 429 but my wife wanted I9s on hers....so we ordered hers with the 27+ set of DTs (since it comes in 29 and 27) so we would have a set of plus wheels for giggles..... but I was fine with the XT/XTR/Race Face/Fox 34 spec on the Pivot.....

And yes....$8K for a bike with "meh" wheels and a "good" fork is hard to justify. Where the hell is the money going?


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I couldn't even imagine spending $8K+ on a bike. But that's just me and I dont have the disposable income to do so. Even if i did, I can't imagine it would give an amateur like me any advantage over a bike half that cost. Spending 4K on a bike leaves a lot of leftover money for other things.


----------



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

bachman1961 said:


> When it comes to asking, the smart-a55 sales person responds; _If you have to ask, you can't afford it._
> 
> It sounds like you can or are willing afford it so that's pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Well I am looking at the MY2018 Nomad CC X01 with reserve carbon wheels. I had a chance too lift both the lower model carbon and this CC build without the carbon wheels and the difference was dramatic. That plus the lifetime warranty on the frame and carbon wheels is pushing me to spend the money. I ride a Bronson C and in all honesty I love it. It plows through most everything I throw at it and it asks for more. I just have problems sometimes on bigger drops I bottom out (oe solo pike and Factory float evol x). I tried using less sag (30%, I weigh 163lbs) but I hated how it rode . I guess I could use a token on the fork but don't know on the shock.

My Bronson is kinda porky at 32 lbs so I figure if I go high end on the Nomad it will be less weight thus climb better. And for sure it will descend better also.

If I'm going to spend money on anything, it's either this new nomad or tinker with my Bronson. I highly doubt I can be talked into anything else. Yeah, I'm a SC fanboy but I just love it...lol

Man, do I have a bad case of G.A.S. or what? ?


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

coke said:


> Pretty simple the way I see it:
> 
> Have cash in hand and on top of all other finances = yes (although typically there's not a lot of gains to be had after around $5k-$6k)
> 
> No cash and have to finance the bike, or the purchase could make it hard to meet other financial obligations = no


 This.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

If you're having trouble justifying the cost of this "hobby", go price out a fishing boat, or an ice fish house, or full deer hunting equipment. These all cost way more than a bike, and are worse for your health and well being. 

Happy Birthday! Now go shopping!


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

JAGI410 said:


> If you're having trouble justifying the cost of this "hobby", go price out a fishing boat, or an ice fish house, or full deer hunting equipment. These all cost way more than a bike, and are worse for your health and well being.
> 
> Happy Birthday! Now go shopping!


A powerful argument with infallible logic. I will surely use this explanation for my wife when it comes time to upgrade.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't, money not being the limiting factor. Diminishing returns are too pronounced at this point. a 4 o 5k bike will be just as good. I don't fancy giving away 3K for extremely little in return, even if I had Warren Buffett's money.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Good points in here. Not sure if it was said yet, I only read to post 15 or so before my typing fingers started getting twitchy, but maybe also consider building up from a frame. 

8k of what YOU want.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

msu alum said:


> a bit low.
> 
> After dropping $$$$$ on my wife's bike, having both bikes on the back of the car, i was more careful than when i drove my brand new daughter and wife home from the hospital!


lol!!!


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I recently got the cheapest bike I could find that wasn't "fake" - that is, it has modern geometry, 4-bar rear, thru axles, air fork and shock, 1x11 with a clutch RD, tubeless rims. I got it less than $1200 after refund. But it's heavy AF, for sure.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I think it's pretty insane. IMO benefit over cost really diminishes quickly over a couple grand.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

brainhulk said:


> Well I am looking at the MY2018 Nomad CC X01 with reserve carbon wheels. I had a chance too lift both the lower model carbon and this CC build without the carbon wheels and the difference was dramatic. That plus the lifetime warranty on the frame and carbon wheels is pushing me to spend the money. I ride a Bronson C and in all honesty I love it. It plows through most everything I throw at it and it asks for more. I just have problems sometimes on bigger drops I bottom out (oe solo pike and Factory float evol x). I tried using less sag (30%, I weigh 163lbs) but I hated how it rode . I guess I could use a token on the fork but don't know on the shock.
> 
> My Bronson is kinda porky at 32 lbs so I figure if I go high end on the Nomad it will be less weight thus climb better. And for sure it will descend better also.
> 
> ...


Honestly, with that kind of budget, I'd rather build it as I want it, as a couple others have brought up.

It helps that I have access to employee pricing on some things, but no complete bikes. So I can work up builds in some cases for less than buying a stock build if I maximize my use of the discounts I have access to.

I had access to a lot more on the mtb I currently ride. It's probably a $5k build at minimum, but I spent maybe $3k on it.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

At that point, I'd get just the frame and build it up to be something special:

Nomad V3, Ohlins suspension, Magura brakes, i9 wheels, 9point8 dropper. You know, the works. 

Probably cost less too...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

On a more serious note, how much would you spend on your last bike....and who knows what tomorrow will bring. Live.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I'd buy a 2,500 dollar bike and invest the balance but that's said with quite a few dog years of hindsight.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

A OK, which is a level up from regular OK.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I couldn't afford that, but if it was my money? two sweet bikes 4k tops and the other 4k to travel. As many have said though, if you can afford it, and it makes you happy, what else is there? The only thing is I hope you are not doing it only because "your friends" are.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

l'oiseau said:


> I think it's pretty insane. IMO benefit over cost really diminishes quickly over a couple grand.


I got two bikes this year, spending about $8k. One is a used DH bike that retails for $7500 two years ago I got for $2300. The other was a new Guerrilla Gravity Shred Dogg/Megatrail for $4k.

After upgrades and extras for both (derby wheels for the GG is a big chunk of it), it was about $8k. I don't plan on replacing either bike for another 5 years. Now if I break something, I'll just replace it.

For my uses that makes sense. There's always n+1, but I'm not sure what I'm doing for that yet. Right now these bikes cover my needs.

So for the OP: how long will you keep this bike? Bikes don't hold their value very well, and for me next year, I'm spending the money on trips and not equipment (where avoidable).


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I spent 6k on a full dream build. I tend to keep my bikes for 10+ years so I see it as a long term investment in my mental health. On the same note a 4K build would have worked just as well.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

This video immediately comes to mind.






FWIW, I thinks it's A-OK 


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

double post.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

$8k bike? please don't buy a factory build, do yourself a favor and build your bike the way you want!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

My personal feeling is that this is too much to spend on a bike. I could afford this much, but would rather spend somewhat less on either a lightly used bike or a slightly lower spec and upgrade bits as needed. In my opinion there is nothing that justifies this expense and absolutely as much fun or as efficient pedaling can be had for way less than 8k. I spent no more than 4k on my dream bike recently, which was a used bike on Pinkbike, and then spent the other 4k on hookers and blow... much more fun...


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

mfa81 said:


> $8k bike? please don't buy a factory build, do yourself a favor and build your bike the way you want!


For sure if my budget were $8k, I'd be doing a custom build. I'm not sure that you save any money on the high end bikes by buying a factor build.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

$8,000 bikes are designed for people who have the specific intention of racing that bike. Racers account for something like 7% of riders. Sure, more than racers buy and ride those bikes but unless you're going to flip that bike next year and buy the next latest and greatest it's kind of pointless. The long term investment crowd will disagree but whatever. There's literally no way a carbon fiber Santa Cruz frame is going to last 10 years so good luck with that prospect. Next year's $6,000 bike will have about the same tech and features as this year's $8,000 bike. 

I'd be committed to flipping that bike year after year or wouldn't do it. Plenty of $5, - 6,000 bikes to do the same thing with and come out with more money. 

Totally depends on how much you earn.


Also depends on how much you ride. If you're going to put 100 miles on it every year then yeah I guess it might last 10 years but you gotta wonder what the point is.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

ehigh said:


> Santa Cruz frame is going to last 10 years so good luck with that prospect.


I have a 2008 Santa Cruz Blur XC carbon that I raced, trained, and jumped off everything I could find. It has over 5k miles and I just did my first FREE bearing change on it. I expect it to last another 10 years under my wife riding it lightly.

My new Tallboy 3 has a LIFETIME warranty! If it breaks in 10 years they will give me a new and improved one. I don't think it will break ever though.



ehigh said:


> If you're going to put 100 miles on it every year then yeah I guess it might last 10 years but you gotta wonder what the point is.


My mountain bikes usually get 500-1000 of the 3-4k I ride each year. My 2007 roubaix has 12-14k miles on it and I am starting to not trust it. 10 years of hard riding has taken it's toll and I want disk brakes. As soon as 12 speed road is released I will build a new road bike for the next 10+ years.

It is definitely diminishing returns on any bike over 4-5k. If you can afford it and love to ride then do it. Just be aware that value of a bike drops off rapidly with age.

8k screams for a custom build!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> I hope you are not doing it only because "your friends" are.


This. Otherwise, ride more. Make it to the top first and the bike matters less.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rockerc said:


> In my opinion there is nothing that justifies this expense and absolutely as much fun or as efficient pedaling can be had for way less than 8k. I spent no more than 4k on my dream bike recently, which was a used bike on Pinkbike, and then spent the other 4k on hookers and blow... much more fun...


If you can truly afford an $8,000 bike then an extra 4k for hookers and blow won't be an issue. If money wasn't a factor I would buy the best and only glance at the price tag. $4,000, $8,000, $12,000, what's the difference?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> I have a 2008 Santa Cruz Blur XC carbon that I raced, trained, and jumped off everything I could find. It has over 5k miles and I just did my first FREE bearing change on it. I expect it to last another 10 years under my wife riding it lightly.
> 
> My new Tallboy 3 has a LIFETIME warranty! If it breaks in 10 years they will give me a new and improved one. I don't think it will break ever though.
> 
> ...


A 2008 bike that gets 500 miles a year on average isn't really a frame of reference. While I know that Santa Cruz Bikes has a great warranty and crash replacement program it isn't as if they are going to hand you a brand new bike in 6 years no questions asked. If it broke due to a crash or other 'non-warranty' damages happen you can get a good deal on replacement frame parts but I don't think it's going to be free.

for reference
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/warranties


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

ehigh said:


> A 2008 bike that gets 500 miles a year on average isn't really a frame of reference. While I know that Santa Cruz Bikes has a great warranty and crash replacement program it isn't as if they are going to hand you a brand new bike in 6 years no questions asked. If it broke due to a crash or other 'non-warranty' damages happen you can get a good deal on replacement frame parts but I don't think it's going to be free.
> 
> for reference
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/warranties


I broke my 2005 blur classic. I wasn't the original owner and I crashed it many times. They sent me a new frame for free.
I needed bearings for my 2008 blur. Which is not covered under free bearings for life. Free bearings in 2 days with free grips that I was willing to pay for.
Why isn't 500 a year average for 10 years a frame of reference? I raced XC, rode Northstar and bombed crazy rock gardens at full speed. Seems like I was riding it above it's intended usage for most of it's life. Don't see many fox 32 forks rocking 203 rotors and hitting good sized jumps.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Many are telling you to put the effort into a custom build. 
I know I'd have to do that. 
There's no way I could walk into a shop and pay 8k for a bike on the floor or in the warehouse.
It would end up costing thousands more over the next year to make it what I want.
An 8k bike would be throwing money away.


Putting aside 8k for a custom no holds build. Last would be a nice birthday present. And lots of fun doing it to come.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

eb1888 said:


> Many are telling you to put the effort into a custom build.
> I know I'd have to do that.
> There's no way I could walk into a shop and pay 8k for a bike on the floor or in the warehouse.
> It would end up costing thousands more over the next year to make it what I want.
> An 8k bike would be throwing money away.


Pretty spot on.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

brainhulk said:


> It's my birthday and I wanna treat myself. All my friends are doing it too. Their bikes are worth more than the cars they drive. It's normal to spend this much on a bike now right? ...
> 
> RIGHT? 😄


Perfectly normal. Go for it. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to a bar. I need to ask the regulars how much beer each night is the appropriate amount.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I make an absurd amount of money (relatively) and would still not spend $8k on a bike *UNLESS* it was a custom I'd have for a decade. Think high end custom hardtail.

And I ride to work, ride on the weekends, etc. Insanity. No, not normal.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I wouldn't tell anyone it was ok. Do you have the money? (if you don't, then putting it on credit, IMO would be stupid, but it's your life). How much hardship is it going to cause? Are you willing to live with that?

But, as others have said, you could get a lot of bike for a lot less money, so the real question is will an $8k bike make you as happy as, say a $4k bike today, and another in a couple years when something newer and cooler is out? 

Personally, I think it's stupid to spend as much on a car as on a bike - bikes bring joy, cars are just tools that cause little but anger at almost everyone around you. Why go into debt-slavery for that?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"and the stock seat of course was like a bad night in prison."

wow.

good one...


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

We'll finance a $35,000 car like its nothing, only to have it depreciate by tens of thousands of dollars within a few years... but financing a $5k bike is irresponsible.

We have very strange priorities! Ive never financed a bike, but Im going to finance my next one. Ill probably pay off my car first though, im close anyway.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I financed a bike once. Trek credit card. For like 4500. No interest at all, but I made damn sure I paid it off early. The interest if you were late would reem you out thoroughly. This was back in 2010 and I don't remember all of the specifics.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

big_slacker said:


> I make an absurd amount of money (relatively) and would still not spend $8k on a bike *UNLESS* it was a custom I'd have for a decade. Think high end custom hardtail.
> 
> And I ride to work, ride on the weekends, etc. Insanity. No, not normal.


I want to understand this. I've known a few people who make absurd amounts of money, they can live in any neighborhood they want, drive $70,000 cars, and buy whatever they want without ever worrying that they might run out of money. Their trust funded children will probably never run out of money.

This is the mindset I'm coming from when I say why not? Maybe they're only a little better than a $5,000 bike but you only go around once and if my passion is riding I'm buying the best. I could start with this- https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...pbiBCaWtlcyAmIEZyYW1lczoxOjI6Y2NDYXQxMDAxNjA= and maybe this- https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...pbiBCaWtlcyAmIEZyYW1lczoxOjEzOmNjQ2F0MTAwMTYw and while I'm at it why not throw in a $13,000 road bike- https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...kIEJpa2VzICYgRnJhbWVzOjE6MjpjY0NhdDEwMDE3MQ==

I'm still in it for less than a fully loaded Camry, what's the big deal? Why not?


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm all about deals no matter the cost. I bought a $9500 bike for $5500 as a demo and couldn't be happier. I just don't like paying retail for anything, whether it's cars, clothes, computers, or ribeyes for the grill.


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

brainhulk said:


> It's my birthday and I wanna treat myself. All my friends are doing it too. Their bikes are worth more than the cars they drive. It's normal to spend this much on a bike now right? ...
> 
> RIGHT? 😄


Its OK, but its not normal.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

throet said:


> I'm all about deals no matter the cost. I bought a $9500 bike for $5500 as a demo and couldn't be happier. I just don't like paying retail for anything, whether it's cars, clothes, computers, or ribeyes for the grill.


This.

Last year I bought an immaculate Mach 429SL for $4k, retailed about $6k. Rode it about 4 times before my guilt got the better of me and sold it. Thankfully I only lost $100 off the deal, easily worth the price of a clear conscience. But, as Ferris Bueller would say, "If you have the means I highly recommend picking one up".

Later I picked up a Jet 9 RDO for less than $2k, deals can be had for the patient.


----------



## jayzoll (Dec 14, 2016)

its ok, do it


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I expect that the ones that regret spending 8k on a bike, are ones that didn't have 8k to spend in the first place*, or had no real use for a bike.

As long as it's not a polished and jeweled turd of a bike, but a well engineered bike, I don't see a problem. Finer engineered stuff is always $$$$. You'll find more reasons to justify it after you buy it and enjoy it.

*used credit or whatever else.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im not sure l could justify 8k on a bike, the gains made over a 5k bike are not worth 3k, but thats just my opinion.

But if was going to spend that much it would be a custom build.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

My next ride will be in that $7-$8k range however I sold my Super Duty this summer so we’d be a one car family. Once the wife’s Escape is paid off it’s bike time and I can do it without screwing my family financially. Is it smart? Who knows. I know though that’d I’d rather have an exceptionally nice race bike instead of a sweet truck.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Its a bicycle! If you have $8,000 to spend on one, go for it. If you have $5,000 to spend on one, go for it. If you have $3,000 to spend on one, go for it. The price tag of the bike and you budget to purchase the nicest bike you can reasonably afford should not dictate your enjoyment of riding said bike. No matter which bike you purchase, RIDE THE WHEELS OFF IT!!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Just don't tell her-in-doors...

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I want to understand this. I've known a few people who make absurd amounts of money, they can live in any neighborhood they want, drive $70,000 cars, and buy whatever they want without ever worrying that they might run out of money. Their trust funded children will probably never run out of money.
> 
> This is the mindset I'm coming from when I say why not? Maybe they're only a little better than a $5,000 bike but you only go around once and if my passion is riding I'm buying the best. I could start with this- https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...pbiBCaWtlcyAmIEZyYW1lczoxOjI6Y2NDYXQxMDAxNjA= and maybe this- https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...pbiBCaWtlcyAmIEZyYW1lczoxOjEzOmNjQ2F0MTAwMTYw and while I'm at it why not throw in a $13,000 road bike- https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...kIEJpa2VzICYgRnJhbWVzOjE6MjpjY0NhdDEwMDE3MQ==
> 
> I'm still in it for less than a fully loaded Camry, what's the big deal? Why not?


I'm a 5%-er, not a 1%-er, haha! But yes I live in one of the nicer parts of town, can afford a sports car (I drive a 10 year old SUV) and certainly an $8k bike if I wanted one.

I'm not anti-nice stuff, but hedonic adaptation is real and I don't see why I should get on that treadmill. I just did a bucket list, 12+ hour ride a few weeks ago. I rode my $3k bike and it was an epic day. If someone stole my bike before the ride and I had to borrow a $1k hardtail it would still have been epic, and if someone had loaned me an $8k bike it would also have been epic.

The bike is ancillary to the experience and while that might not be universally true, it's true enough in most other cases that it's just not worth obsessing about or setting your bar too high for the STUFF. If you're buying that $8k bike with real intention then ok. If you're just buying it because you have a few sheckels burning a hole in your pocket and a hobby then you might be on the wrong path. No dig at the OP, that's just my standard.

And at the end of the day I'm just a partially grown up snowboard bum. If I've got a place to sleep, some cheap food, beer and enough time to play outside I'm happy. The rest is for my family.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Your life
Your money

Your choice


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I want to understand this. I've known a few people who make absurd amounts of money, they can live in any neighborhood they want, drive $70,000 cars, and buy whatever they want without ever worrying that they might run out of money. Their trust funded children will probably never run out of money.
> 
> This is the mindset I'm coming from when I say why not? Maybe they're only a little better than a $5,000 bike but you only go around once and if my passion is riding I'm buying the best.
> 
> I'm still in it for less than a fully loaded Camry, what's the big deal? Why not?


I have 8000 miles on my 1985 Bridgestone 600 I was given a year ago. Love the bike. Awesome ride, lots of fun, and very unique. But if buying a $70k sportscar was an option, i would be riding a $10k road bike instead. I try to stay within my means, but if my means were larger...

I have no interest in a large house though, so if I had the means, I could save by living in a trailer on 100 acres, with a garage full of bikes. Compromise


----------



## magilla_guerrilla01 (Nov 14, 2015)

Generally it's the frames that will add a bulk of the cost. I usually pick up a great condition frame that is less than a year old for half of new price then buy the components online and build it up myself. I have built my last two bikes like that (ibis ripley and ibis hd3) as entire bikes for the same price as a brand new bare frame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)

1 am fs bike
1 29er HT bike
No regret


我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ONEPLUS A3003 發送


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

chuckha62 said:


> As has been stated elsewhere...
> 
> The most expensive bike is cheaper than the least expensive heart attack.


True that. You could always get a part time job at a bike shop and pick it up for 6K with the employee discount, then quit.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Just remember how easy it is to get hurt if you buy an expensive bike, or aren't you married?

My wife has been riding with me on an awful old 7sp that is way too big for her. I am probably going to have to try to buy a bike for her without bringing her with me, because she will never go for the idea. I'm talking about a $500 ish fitness bike.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

misterbill said:


> Just remember how easy it is to get hurt if you buy an expensive bike, or aren't you married?


Seems a lot more likely to get hurt on a cheap bike.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

$8,000 invested at a modest 4% annual return equals $17,500 in twenty years and $26,000 in 30 years. Once I retire, and my house is paid off, I could easily live a year on that. Is the bike now worth a year of early retirement?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Seems a lot more likely to get hurt on a cheap bike.


I think he is referring to the frying pan hit from his wife for spending too much money.


----------



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

jmmUT said:


> $8,000 invested at a modest 4% annual return equals $17,500 in twenty years and $26,000 in 30 years. Once I retire, and my house is paid off, I could easily live a year on that. Is the bike now worth a year of early retirement?


Yeah but when I retire, I'm not going to be able to take big hucks to flat anymore. I won't laugh when I go otb and catch it on camera and have all my friends take a picture of my cuts and bruises. So life will automatically be shitty.

I'm never going to have a Ferrari, so why not just get the Ferrari of mountain bikes now? I will probably have to road bike only when I retire...boooo

The wife thinks it's just a $5k bike. She doesn't have to know It's actually $8k right?

I'm still on the fence about waiting till these go on sale next season. But my Birthday is now dammit. Maybe I'll get some rad grip tassles or something


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

EDIT!

Like HH's answer better!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

if you can afford an $8,000 bike and you aren't already investing in your retirement then you should probably rethink your priorities but if you've got some of that straightened out then I'd say an $8,000 bike now is definitely more useful while you are young.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

brainhulk;13339452
The wife thinks it's just a $5k bike. She doesn't have to know It's actually $8k right?
[/QUOTE said:


> This line changes everything about this thread....
> 
> It's not about the $8k bike versus the $5k bike, it's about deception. It's about asking for rationalizations to justify your deceit.
> 
> If you have to ask if it's ok to hide the truth from the wife, you already know the answer.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

What's she hiding from him? 

Is it his money? Is he taking care of her and the kids? Can he effectively still do that if he drops 8K on a rig? 

Yes? 

Buy the bike Brainhulk. 

Just build it yourself as I and countless others have said. Your getting jagged if you buy an off the shelf rig for 8k.


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

You can sit and rationalize one way or another all day long and get absolutely nowhere (ask how I know- I've been doing it for most of my life). Assuming it doesn't put a significant financial strain on you now or in the near future, then get it and fully enjoy the experiences you have on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Then I said, "Here, hold my beer while I spend $8000 on this bike".


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

As long as it doesn't put you over the limit on your credit card(s) I don't see the problem.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I work my butt of at a thankless job, I get treated like crap from customers and management. It's my fault for the career choice I made. So when I save money and buy a expensive bike it gives me a lot of enjoyment and helps keep my head on straight.
When people say "It costs how much, I could've bought a ?? for that". Well they can just eff off. I am still on my first wife, and she likes me. I am in great health compared to people my age. And I ride the wheels off of my bike. It doesn't sit in the garage like so many recreation toys that people own.
When you buy a bike if you buy the best one you can afford then it will be a good purchase. If you ride it a lot it will pay you back 10x in enjoyment. If you don't ride it, then it will last you the rest of your life with minor maintenance.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Lopaka said:


> Then I said, "Here, hold my beer while I spend $8000 on this bike".


Hahahaha! Well done!


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

The most important thing:

Do they actually have the bike that you're paying for? $8k should mean immediate satisfaction.

I'm going through some grief right now. I put a $2500 deposit down on a new bike and the shop has stopped providing updates and responding after 1.5 weeks. Fortunately, I used a credit card so I can file a dispute.



brainhulk said:


> It's my birthday and I wanna treat myself. All my friends are doing it too. Their bikes are worth more than the cars they drive. It's normal to spend this much on a bike now right? ...
> 
> RIGHT? 😄


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

You realise if you just bought without thinking and without asking in this thread, you wouldve been riding it for two days now.......

just saying


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Seems a lot more likely to get hurt on a cheap bike.


If you get hurt on cheap bike you can either blame the cheap bike or just let everyone else think it was At Fault.

If you get hurt on a really nice bike, nobody wants to dis a great bike. It's all you.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

mileslong said:


> This line changes everything about this thread....
> 
> It's not about the $8k bike versus the $5k bike, it's about deception. It's about asking for rationalizations to justify your deceit.
> 
> If you have to ask if it's ok to hide the truth from the wife, you already know the answer.


I won't sit in judgement of someone else's strategy, marriage or finances and even though I've never pulled off a $3000 caper like that, I did buy a motorcycle and hide it in the back yard once.

My advice is if he goes that route and she ever finds out about the $3000 discrepancy, he can just say he had the 3 k in reserve for her b00b job and realized she is perfect the way she is.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Life is short, if it's not going to cut into your rent or food budget then buy the damn bike.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

rlee said:


> I work my butt of at a thankless job, I get treated like crap from customers and management. It's my fault for the career choice I made. So when I save money and buy a expensive bike it gives me a lot of enjoyment and helps keep my head on straight.
> When people say "It costs how much, I could've bought a ?? for that". Well they can just eff off. I am still on my first wife, and she likes me. I am in great health compared to people my age. And I ride the wheels off of my bike. It doesn't sit in the garage like so many recreation toys that people own.
> When you buy a bike if you buy the best one you can afford then it will be a good purchase. If you ride it a lot it will pay you back 10x in enjoyment. If you don't ride it, then it will last you the rest of your life with minor maintenance.


Good post. I am at the opposite end of the spectrum. I have a job that I LOVE, but I should not buy a bike at all on my budget-but I have only bought four bikes in the last 3 years(oops!) For the record I also LOVE my $750 Trek Excalibur.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

brainhulk said:


> All my friends are doing it too.


Yes I know I talk to much. This quote is starting to bother me. Just because it is right for your friends does not mean it is right for you. I am having profuse argument with my wife about getting her a bike-she got hurt on the one she is riding, but she is not going for this idea($500 bike).


----------



## Chainslack (May 1, 2017)

I say if it is something you want and can afford than yes. In my case I'm probably older then you but my thinking was my health insurance deductible is 6k per year after that is paid (not including monthly premiums) I have to pay 30% of any procedure. I needed a new bike and was sticker shocked when I started looking. But then realized the health gain I would get from riding should keep me away from the Doctors minus crashing. At that point it's far less than heath care and a whole hell of a lot more fun. Done


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

There are many sports/hobbies that cost more than 8k. If you can afford it and you enjoy it and it puts a smile on your face than do it. 

It's ok


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

It's ok to spend 8k on a bike as long as you ride it enough to get your money's worth


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

As long as you ride it enough to justify the price. I could justify dropping $10k on a road bike if I could commute to work every day of the week.

I'm with everyone who says custom build. You get your pick of every last component.

Nomad frame
Fox suspension front and rear
Shimano Zee brakes
DT Swiss hubs/spokes
Wait for the new Enve M930 rims
Onza Aquila tires
Whatever drive tran you prefer
and whatever else your heart desires.


----------



## thartter (Sep 17, 2017)

I say, if it adds any enjoyment to your ride or just makes you happy thinking about what a sweeeeet ride you have, go for it!
After all, any mountain bike is a luxury good regardless of the price.
So go for it!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I've spend a lot more cake on much worse things than a bike. I'd suggest getting a 8K bike for 5k tops. Get a 2017 instead of an 2018 and NEVER buy a "factory" or Halo model unless your rich. Get one step down from the top. Depending on the brand, often this includes the same exact frame (Hi-Modulus Carbon). Then upgrade just a couple parts (usually wheels, perhaps bars and seat) later on as you can afford it. You can get a killer bike for 5k if you know how to shop.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a full suspension 29er that I bought in 2008. Paid 3600 dollars for it. LOVED it. I honestly thought I would never again ride a bike that did not have suspension. 
Then I discovered fat and plus bikes. Right now I have two fat bikes and a 29+ bike. All rigid. Don't even ride the fully any more. I am able to build a really decent rigid bike for surprisingly cheap. 
That being said, one of my friends and I have decided to purchase Lenz Fatillacs or Fat Moths or whatever 29+ fully we decide on. The framesets are like 2800 bucks. These bikes will end up costing 6 grand apiece when we're done building them. We don't care. We want to enjoy them while we can.


----------



## bigbird (Nov 18, 2004)

if you can afford it and mtn biking is your passion, go for it. I have spent in excess of $7k on a bike and have 2 other bikes over $4k each but I bought them lightly used. my trail/AM bike I bought with exactly what I wanted. so instead of going the full bike purchase route, maybe get a solid high end frame and buy the components that you want. maybe even, used and you'll have something nice for less than a brand new bike.


----------



## Aging Wannabee (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes. do it.

Disagree with the "not much more for the extra 3k" crowd. The cost does ramp up waaaay steeper as you go above that range, but what you get is shaved grams. Carbon this, carbon that. it adds up. I like having a light, high performing bike.

do it....


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

^^^ You can do that intelligently and cost-effectively. This blog shows a weight-weenie approach to a willfully carbon-free road bike, but the idea is the same... look for good deals and look for high payoff.

Especially the part about the tires! Start with the tires and work your way through the other contact points between you and ground.

https://2lo8.wordpress.com/bike-upgrade-guide-wip/


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Darth Lefty said:


> It's normal for a bike to have that MSRP. I also think it's pretty normal to pick up a lower spec version of last year's for half that
> 
> Just for example
> 
> ...


Bingo, we have Bingo!


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> As has been stated elsewhere...
> 
> The most expensive bike is cheaper than the least expensive heart attack.


that doesn't make sense to this Canadian


----------



## RustySpokes (Aug 6, 2007)

only if you ride it


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't think that I would spend that much because I've had several bikes stolen in the past few years and having a bike that expensive would make me worry much more. Also, mountain bikes tend to get banged up quite a bit so wouldn't having an $8,000 make you more timid on the trail because you would constantly be worried about crashing your bike?


----------



## Denny mojo (Aug 19, 2007)

When you buy the best first, instead of buying cheap and adding on, you only cry once...!


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

I spent 6.5k on a bike, which I could afford, and paid in cash. I'm not certain it makes me happier riding this bike compared to my old bike which was 2-3k and 4 years old. It's just a bike. If you have something that works and gets you out there, does riding a nicer bike make that much of a difference? Sure, I can now run 2.8s instead of 2.25/2.35. I also have eagle instead of 11 speed. In the end, I don't know if everything justified spending close to 7k on recreation. I can clear a few more things I couldn't before and I am a little faster, but it's not like the bike was the difference between finishing middle of the pack and winning.

On the flip side, this year my wife and I donated 10k to put 40 Haitian kids through a school year. When accounting for what money can be used for, spending 7 or 8k on a bike seems pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I say hell yeah! Also I am in a point in life where everything else is financially is in a good place. Home is paid for, retirement very on track, no debt besides rental property. Also I don't have other expensive hobbies. Gave up cars a long time ago, motorcycles (dirt bikes) a few years ago so now spending on just mountain biking is my one hobby, passion, exercise bucket. Also at 41 I've got lots of good years left but maybe not as many as are passed for prime mountain biking time so I have no problems spending on the sport. Luckily being on a team I get deals so that helps the inner miser in me.

If you truly use your bikes and gets lots of enjoyment out of them and your financial ducks are in a row than, **** yeah buy that 8k bike.


----------



## chrisclifford (Mar 24, 2014)

A neighbor of mine has a Ferrari he drives once a month at most, and it cost him over $330,000. He says that every time he drives it is the highlight of his month. Sometimes you need to make a purchase with your heart, not your head! And believe me, there are a lot worse things to spend money on than a bike


----------



## rockstar (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow I can't believe I read all these responses. I say do it. Sounds like you'd use it and it won't be sitting in your garage collecting dust. I can't see myself getting an 8 g bike because I have 2 kids a mortgage a wife and 2 car payments. Although my cars will be paid off next year I'm 12 years into my 15 year mortgage and my wife just got a promotion.........maybe


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

rockstar said:


> Wow I can't believe I read all these responses. I say do it. Sounds like you'd use it and it won't be sitting in your garage collecting dust. I can't see myself getting an 8 g bike because I have 2 kids a mortgage a wife and 2 car payments. Although my cars will be paid off next year I'm 12 years into my 15 year mortgage and my wife just got a promotion.........maybe


You're next!!


----------



## hkenshin (Apr 7, 2008)

If you are in a financial place where you won't miss the money (ie. well invested, debt free, making a good salary), go for it, but as a quorum of other people have said, build custom. The frame/fork/wheels are the biggest expense and the only things worth blowing money on. If you add up the stuff on a stock build at 8k, most of it is subpar and you can always do better with patience and buying last season/used/deal hunting and it'll be just the way you want it. Hell even if you're a sucker and pay MSRP for a Nomad CC, reserve i9 wheelset, and a fox 36, you're still at what...6.3k? 2k for a build kit is still pretty blingy.

Personally, I'm too frugal to ever spend that much in one go, even though I could and not hurt too bad financially. Plus a custom 4-5k build is more bike than my ability already. Strava racing myself on a 22lb bike was basically the same as a 26lb bike and I didn't have any more fun...


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

brainhulk said:


> It's my birthday and I wanna treat myself. All my friends are doing it too. Their bikes are worth more than the cars they drive. It's normal to spend this much on a bike now right? ...
> 
> RIGHT? ?


Q: Will this financially mess me up?

No: Go buy the bike and be your own hero!

Yes: Your girlfriend will leave you.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

pdxmark said:


> Q: Will this financially mess me up?
> 
> No: Go buy the bike and be your own hero!
> 
> Yes: Your girlfriend will leave you.


Only IF she finds out


----------



## chancellor (Aug 26, 2007)

Forgive me, but wouldn't be a better question to ask: I want to buy this bike/frame with this build/upgrade(s) and it's going to be ~$8K? Then there is a frame of reference on is it worth it or not. Otherwise, the answer yes/no becomes just an opinion and without knowing your financial situation (e.g., high net worth individual or person in debt) it's hard to say: sure, absolutely, it's OK to spend.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's the standard algorithm:

Are you married? 

If you answered no, then buy.

If you answered yes, then buy (and tell your spouse it was on sale for half price).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Joules said:


> Personally, I think it's stupid to spend as much on a car as on a bike - bikes bring joy, cars are just tools that cause little but anger at almost everyone around you. Why go into debt-slavery for that?


1. It depends on the car.
2. You're apparently not a car guy.


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

Buy a decent 5k bike and save the 3k for later upgrades.

I had a 6k budget on a bike, bought a 4.2k bike on clearance and saved the 1.8k for future upgrades. There were parts on the bike i wanted to replace out of the box.

But my bike actually surprised me and it was more capable than i imagined. The only upgrade i did was the seat.

Not worrying about scratching an expensive bike feels good and you know you have the budget to get it fixed.

Future upgrades always bring a smile on everyone's face.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, how about this?!? Spend 4k and give the rest to Hurricane relief? Crazy idea huh?!?!?


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

rockerc said:


> Hey, how about this?!? Spend 4k and give the rest to Hurricane relief? Crazy idea huh?!?!?


Edit: just realized I got sucked into some classic trolling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I spent more on my wedding...and that was only good for one day.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

My bike was pretty expensive to start, and I've improved it as things have worn out, plus one or two things that were still good but I wanted something better (meaning I saved a couple grams and the new components are more blingy). I don't think about how much I have into it. Doesn't matter to me at all.

But I bought it in 2012, and I've ridden it a lot since then and I still like it as much as any other bike I've demo'd since then, and more than most of them, so it was a good buy, IMO.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nat said:


> Here's the standard algorithm:
> 
> Are you married?
> 
> ...


This. And maybe put it on the secret bike related credit card. Like I'm doing later today for the 1 x 11 group set.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

^ :d

Edit..that didn't work, and it won't change it. Trying to leave a


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I heard about a guy whose hobby was building planes in his basement. Not models - real, people-carrying planes. That's got to be more expensive than spending $8k on a bike.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

kpdemello said:


> I heard about a guy whose hobby was building planes in his basement. Not models - real, people-carrying planes. That's got to be more expensive than spending $8k on a bike.


Growing up, there were guys that did it in their garages in my neighborhood. Fairly common...well maybe not common, but not unheard of. In the basement? Hope it's a walk-out basement.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Ever watch NCIS and wonder how the eff Gibbs is going to get the boat out of his basement?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hahaha! No, I never watched that show. My mom apparently likes it though.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

kpdemello said:


> Ever watch NCIS and wonder how the eff Gibbs is going to get the boat out of his basement?


Through the fourth wall


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

kpdemello said:


> Ever watch NCIS and wonder how the eff Gibbs is going to get the boat out of his basement?


Same way ya get a boat into a bottle... just reversed!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The next question is, what did the OP get??


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> The next question is, what did the OP get??


Not sure he gives a fuk...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

rockerc said:


> Not sure he gives a fuk...


lol - yeah, probably ended up with a Huffy!


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

My bike owes $8k USD. There's nothing else I would rather spend the money on. I use it 3x/week and ride it hard. I don't think I could justify cutting corners with the purchase. Go for it!


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

ButtersNZ said:


> My bike owes $8k USD. There's nothing else I would rather spend the money on. I use it 3x/week and ride it hard. I don't think I could justify cutting corners with the purchase. Go for it!


Id be mad if my bike owed money. I'd be like "Bike, you better pay your bills!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I think the question isnt worded as accurately as it could be. 

If you can get the best of the best, premium top of the line everything bike for $6, would you spend $8k on it? 

I think thats how a lot of us see the question. Ill spend less for more every time!


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

It is so much fun getting a package dropped off by the UPS truck every couple days or so and opening up a new present to yourself. Picking out every part of your new custom built bike is like........I don't know, it's pretty frikin' awesome! Go custom, no one will be riding the same bike as you.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

acfsportsfan said:


> It is so much fun getting a package dropped off by the UPS truck every couple days or so and opening up a new present to yourself. Picking out every part of your new custom built bike is like........I don't know, it's pretty frikin' awesome! Go custom, no one will be riding the same bike as you.


That's fun even when you do any build! Brand new stuff coming in daily!


----------



## Hbnel5on (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll take the ardents!!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

acfsportsfan said:


> It is so much fun getting a package dropped off by the UPS truck every couple days or so and opening up a new present to yourself. Picking out every part of your new custom built bike is like........I don't know, it's pretty frikin' awesome! Go custom, no one will be riding the same bike as you.


I like the challenge of sourcing the different parts for a deal, and building something different up. Few years ago I found a Salsa frame for a killer deal, and gave myself the challenge to build a 25lb FS bike with high end components for 2500 bucks. I almost made it, I got a hair over 25lbs for 2600... Thing is, whatever you buy, after a few serious rides an 8k bike will look 5k... certainly where I ride!


----------



## COMTBR (Jul 18, 2016)

Nothin like the brown truck of happiness bringing Jenson boxes to your door! 
It’s like putting together a big puzzle. Tons of research goes into it and it’s very rewarding.
I love weighing all the parts, building massive spreadsheets etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

thepusher said:


> Id be mad if my bike owed money. I'd be like "Bike, you better pay your bills!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I typically consider my bikes owing me money (although I'm sure that's not what the OP intended to imply). Writing them off at $.50/mile helps me rationalize the fact that I just replaced my Fargo as a commuter with a Lynskey Urbano. Do I need the Lynskey? Nope. Will it pay for itself? Yup. At $1,600ish for the frame (I pulled the group off an endurance frame) I figure it will owe me for about a year.


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

^ Yeah, I was having fun with buttersnz. I’m guessing he’s from New Zealand, and/or his primary language isn’t English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

thepusher said:


> ^ Yeah, I was having fun with buttersnz. I'm guessing he's from New Zealand, and/or his primary language isn't English.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I chuckled.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

thepusher said:


> guessing he's from New Zealand, and/or his primary language isn't English


same thing really 

actually being Kiwi, he probably stole the bike from an Aussie (jokes people, just jokes)


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

$8k? good grief!! I guess if you're sponsored and/or not financially challenged like most of us are then $8k is like pocket change... me, i'm not sponsored and very financially challenged... I picked up my 2011 Jedi for under $2k on pinkbike about 4 years ago


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

River19 said:


> and the stock seat of course was like a bad night in prison.


Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

If you have the money and you're not dumb enough to charge it, then yeah, go for it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

jmmUT said:


> $8,000 invested at a modest 4% annual return equals $17,500 in twenty years and $26,000 in 30 years. Once I retire, and my house is paid off, I could easily live a year on that. Is the bike now worth a year of early retirement?


There no guarantee any of us will live that long.
If you can afford it, do what makes you happy.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

big_slacker said:


> Insanity. No, not normal.


Normal is boring.

Do it, I did, ride it almost every day.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Dang!!! I was about to ask if it was a good choice to spend more than $5K on a bike! :-O

but now I have been normalized.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Spend 5k on a great bike and then donate 3k to your local trail club so that you have awesome places to ride it.


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

It’s ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

619er said:


> It's ok.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's ok...The weather? Your sex drive? The state of the endangered kakapo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

thepusher said:


> What's ok...The weather? Your sex drive? The state of the endangered kakapo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no detective but I think there is a clue in the title of this thread.


----------



## rockstar (Jan 23, 2004)

Lenny7 said:


> I'm no detective but I think there is a clue in the title of this thread.


Haha slam


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

If you are going to spend 8k on a new bike, then make sure it has an electric motor in it to drop your friends on climbs.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

brainhulk said:


> It's my birthday and I wanna treat myself. All my friends are doing it too. Their bikes are worth more than the cars they drive. It's normal to spend this much on a bike now right? ...
> 
> RIGHT? 


I wouldn't spend the money unless the bike is something special and works well for you. I demo'd few high-dollar carbon bikes at the Sedona mountain bike festival that don't function or fit better than my 2500 dollar aluminum bike with 650 dollars of Avalanche suspension upgrades. Just demo a lot of bikes and buy the one that you like regardless of price.


----------



## MyCol (Oct 3, 2012)

I say its ok. Do it. Best of all when your on the trails you'll be passing up all the lower cost bikes because yours is better because you paid more. Believe it or not, the more you pay the more bad ass you'll be on the trails than others!! @ 8K your just a smirk away from the others on the trails. Rip that 8K bike up!! Your gonna be the rockstars out there!!


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

When I am in great shape, I love being on the cheapest bike in the group. When I'm in bad shape, it'd be emberassing to be riding something uber expensive. And just for scale, I can afford an $8k bike no problem.

Dan


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Cheaper than a boat.


----------



## 2zmtnz (Apr 20, 2017)

Leethal said:


> Cheaper than a boat.


^this guy gets it.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes, its okay.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes, its okay.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Chazpat wonders if it's ok to spend 8 g's on the weed...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Crankout said:


> Chazpat wonders if it's ok to spend 8 g's on the weed...


I always knew Chaz was a cool dude!


----------



## Maday (Aug 21, 2008)

It's your money, but...
You could get a really good bike for $4k and the donate two really good $2K bikes to help get a local high school mountain bike team established.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking for a new bike...and I figure my MAX is ~$5K. So I am looking at a $3000...so I can buy the wheels I want (~$1500) and the stem/handlebars, saddle, and pedals I want.

Something to think about.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Maday said:


> It's your money, but...
> You could get a really good bike for $4k and the donate two really good $2K bikes to help get a local high school mountain bike team established.


Or if you can really afford it buy the 8k bike and do the same thing.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

With the Rohloff, custom wheels, titanium frame, carbon fork, carbon Jones bars and all the packs and bags I easily have $7000 in my bikepacking bike. I've never regretted spending the money. Hours of enjoyment thinking about building it, building it, and then slowly rebuilding it in different configurations...not to mention thousands of miles of riding.. it's all been worth it. 

I got more upset spending $2900 for bike that I grew to dislike and sold at a $1300 loss. 

Buy the bike. If you can afford it.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Additionally, since I don't ride with anybody (mountain bikers being somewhat thin on the ground here in Louisiana) and hardly ever see anybody on the trails an gravel road, cheap or expensive, I get no bragging rights.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Mountain bikes have gotten expensive over the years. I could not justify spending that much on a bike. It would not make me a better rider and I would wince every time a pebble popped up and hit the bike. 

I try to keep my budget at $3k max and do the build myself. E.g., Sell my old bike for $800 and put towards the new bike. Buy a closeout priced frame at $1600. $700 on wheels and tires. $600 on a fork, $900 on drive train and cockpit. Those are guesstimate numbers and I'm okay with throwing used parts on there and finding last year's deals. Ride it for 4-5 years while saving up another $3k in cash (that's only setting aside about $60 a month in four years or I put my tax return towards it). Doing this keeps the wife happy and the kids fed.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

manpurse said:


> Mountain bikes have gotten expensive over the years. I could not justify spending that much on a bike. It would not make me a better rider and I would wince every time a pebble popped up and hit the bike.
> 
> I try to keep my budget at $3k max and do the build myself. E.g., Sell my old bike for $800 and put towards the new bike. Buy a closeout priced frame at $1600. $700 on wheels and tires. $600 on a fork, $900 on drive train and cockpit. Those are guesstimate numbers and I'm okay with throwing used parts on there and finding last year's deals. Ride it for 4-5 years while saving up another $3k in cash (that's only setting aside about $60 a month in four years or I put my tax return towards it). Doing this keeps the wife happy and the kids fed.


It's all relative, billions of people think 3k for a bicycle is absolutely absurd because that would be several years salary for them. 8k for multiple 6 figure earners is pocket change.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

One Pivot said:


> We'll finance a $35,000 car like its nothing, only to have it depreciate by tens of thousands of dollars within a few years... but financing a $5k bike is irresponsible.
> 
> We have very strange priorities! Ive never financed a bike, but Im going to finance my next one. Ill probably pay off my car first though, im close anyway.


I can't imagine spending that much on a car, but $5K on a bike is easy. $8K? That is a little much, unless it's a custom built exactly as he wants it dream bike.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

trmn8er said:


> I've spend a lot more cake on much worse things than a bike. I'd suggest getting a 8K bike for 5k tops. Get a 2017 instead of an 2018 and NEVER buy a "factory" or Halo model unless your rich. Get one step down from the top. Depending on the brand, often this includes the same exact frame (Hi-Modulus Carbon). Then upgrade just a couple parts (usually wheels, perhaps bars and seat) later on as you can afford it. You can get a killer bike for 5k if you know how to shop.


I stumbled upon just such a deal at my LBS 10 days ago. I hadn't known that I needed another new bike (bought a dedicated rigid 29+ bikepacking bike 3 weeks ago), but I'd ridden a technical trail on that bike with sub-optimum results. I'd seen some folks on FS trail bikes who looked like they were having fun, so I wanted to check on the bikes on sale.

So I saw this Santa Cruz Tallboy CC marked down from $7800 to $5000. They said it had been on the shop floor for ten months, and it was time for it to go. He said if I wanted to ride trails it would be great for most I would want to ride. I said I would do some research as it seemed to fill an empty spot in my bike quiver. At 65, I don't know much about mtn biking, but I couldn't find anything negative about the bike so I bought it the next day. And since the bike is 27.5+ capable, I ordered a set of wheels for changing out when I get experienced enough to know the difference.

But I didn't tell my girlfriend anything about the second bike, the Santa Cruz. I think that info is on a "need to know" basis.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> We'll finance a $35,000 car like its nothing, only to have it depreciate by tens of thousands of dollars within a few years... but financing a $5k bike is irresponsible.
> 
> We have very strange priorities! Ive never financed a bike, but Im going to finance my next one. Ill probably pay off my car first though, im close anyway.


I think financing a $35,000 car can very well be irresponsible, especially if you're struggling to afford the payments or your financial house is not otherwise in order. $20k is the most I'll go for a car with my current finances, as you can usually get a decent, late model, low-mileage used car for that amount.

That said, my car allows me to work, go to the store to buy groceries, and do lots of other things that are necessary to my survival. It's a bit more important on a "needs" basis than my bike, which I have only ever used for fun. Things I only use for fun do not get financed, as I do think that would be irresponsible.

But it's your life so you're free to do with it what you will. Your way might be better than mine, IDK.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

An 8k bike would be nice. Last time I "needed" a new bike I also "needed" a new waterproof backpack. After my research, I reduced my bike and pack budget by over half, got what I needed, bought and drank some exceptional beer, filled the pack with 40 liters of food, and rode it over to a seriously in need elementary school and gave the food away. Best ride I had in a long time. (An 8k bike would have been jacked in a second!)


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

go ahead and do it. I did.


----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)

I love weighing all the parts, building massive spreadsheets etc.

Thank God, I thought I was the only one


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

If I'm getting $8k of enjoyment out of it, why not spend it. Granted the biking trips themselves are worth more than the bike you do them on to a certain degree. You can enjoy yourself just fine on a cheap steel hardtail.

If you really want to put things into perspective, do the math on how many hours you have to work to buy the thing you want. That has put me off buying something from time to time :nono:


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Previous three bikes were frame-up purchases for which I picked all the components. I think the highest cost was ~4k (Fat bike $2k). Nearly always bought discontinued new frames/components where I could. 
Most recent was an $8,500 previous year model on sale for $6,500 (no self-selected components). Significantly more than previous bikes even with the $2k discount (Last 4 bikes have also been new (just discontinued - I like new). Things that I got with the new and expensive bike that I had never bought before but wanted to try:

- Carbon frame (probably $1k more than aluminum frame)
- Very nice carbon wheels (nice hubs but had those before but always post purchase breakage replacements). (also about $1k more than decent alu wheels/less chichi hubs)
- XTR drive chain/brakes (always had X9/XT level or lower before). Another $600ish more.
- 27.5 Plus compatible with front derailleur - not really an additional cost but quite limited in frame options.

Results:
Carbon frame - meh, alu would have been fine
Carbon wheels - almost worth it - they seem more resilient to my finesseless riding 
XTR - meh, XT/X9 level would be fine.
27.5 Plus compatible with front derailleur - love.

Overall not really worth it but I have no regrets, totally love the bike and have answered several questions I would still be pondering if I had gone the usual $4k route. The kicker for me, for which all should be justifiably jealous, is my Mother-in-law wanted to thank me for taking such good care of her daughter that she gave me $8k to spend on the 'bike of my dreams'. I couldn't disappoint her with a $5k bike.

I made a deal with my wife a little while ago that instead of paying $200/month on parking at the office I would do street parking (12 minute walk to the office) and put $150/month into a separate new bike account. I confess to pulling up that account while at work and watching the numbers increasing. Now, of course, I will likely not wait for it to hit $8k.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

It's your money, dude. Only you can decide...and usually, only after the fact.

Personally, for $8K, I could get MY dream bike, my daughter's dream bike, AND a week on the San Juan Hut for us both. (And those are custom builds, nobody sets up a bike the way I want it.)


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

No it is not ok for you to spend 8k. you must give me 8k !!


----------



## Ondamat (Sep 17, 2014)

It's all relative. I have a Rohloff Krampus that set me back $5k Australian. But I commute on it, so it's cheaper than any car I would have run for the years I've had it. 

Now I WANTS...no NEEDS, a titanium Jones Plus. I make good money and ny only other hobbies are BJJ and powerlifting, which are both cheap for me...so she will be mine, oh yes she will be mine...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Tell me it's ok to spend 8 g's on ho's...


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

Crankout said:


> Tell me it's ok to spend 8 g's on ho's...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im guessing 8g's gets a lot o those ho's


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

So what did the OP purchase? Anyone serious and pondering an 8k bike should have gotten something by now.......

Or did he go for the weed & HoHos.


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd rather have a couple of bikes that totaled $8000 than have one $8000 bike.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

So did he buy it? what bike are we talking about here?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Geralt said:


> I'd rather have a couple of bikes that totaled $8000 than have one $8000 bike.


I'd rather have 2 $8000 bikes than one $16000 bike.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

bridgestone14 said:


> So did he buy it? what bike are we talking about here?


Radio silence from the OP....she read this thread and he is now on double secret probation....no bikes and no internet allowed.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not sure 'afford' means what most here think it means.

I suppose the OP can just cry YOLO!

Hopefully OP's future self won't want to punch past self in the face someday.

If future self is really going to be OK with the decision, then buy it. That's what 'afford' really should mean.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

This Felt Virtue FRD appears to be the most expensive stock trail bike on the market (at least as of earlier this year). There are XC race bikes that list for even more. If you can get this bike for $8K and it's the bike you really want, I'd say go for it since you'd be saving $4,500 off retail. If you just want an $8K bike, wait until it's on clearance and buy it for $5K. Shocking to me that a $12.5K bike has a 2X drivetrain.


----------



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

mileslong said:


> Radio silence from the OP....she read this thread and he is now on double secret probation....no bikes and no internet allowed.


You guys convinced me that an 8k bike should have everything I want. The bike I was looking at was a 2018 Nomad. I didn't want the Lyrik fork or Rockshox shock and probably would have ended up spending more down the line to replace them.

So I think I will wait a little bit, do more research and do a custom build down the line. My bike is a 2014 Bronson so it is still plenty good.

I think I might go the 29er Hightower route also. It will be fun to plan this out.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

throet said:


> This Felt Virtue FRD appears to be the most expensive stock trail bike on the market (at least as of earlier this year). There are XC race bikes that list for even more. If you can get this bike for $8K and it's the bike you really want, I'd say go for it since you'd be saving $4,500 off retail. If you just want an $8K bike, wait until it's on clearance and buy it for $5K. Shocking to me that a $12.5K bike has a 2X drivetrain.
> 
> View attachment 1164011


damn thats ugly for a 8K bike................

YMMV


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

I would say that if you can break it and get over of that for next day, then it is ok to spend that much for a bike.

If it is so much, that you baby it and are afraid of scratching/breaking it, then it is too much. 

For me at least bikes are not jewelry, they are tools to be used, they get wrecked, scratched etc. I will not buy so expensive tool that I can't replace it when it breaks, so I ride bike that costs 500 new, but every day it gets covered in clay and mud, scratched on rocks and so on.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

brainhulk said:


> You guys convinced me that an 8k bike should have everything I want. The bike I was looking at was a 2018 Nomad. I didn't want the Lyrik fork or Rockshox shock and probably would have ended up spending more down the line to replace them.
> 
> So I think I will wait a little bit, do more research and do a custom build down the line. My bike is a 2014 Bronson so it is still plenty good.
> 
> I think I might go the 29er Hightower route also. It will be fun to plan this out.


I bought the 2018 Nomad X01/Reserve which came in at 8400. IMO, worth the money for a bike with a refined (4th gen) design, lifetime warranty on frame/wheels, and feathery 28.5 lb weight. I may end up with a Push 11-6 down the road, and maybe an Avalanche fork damper, but am satisfied with everything on the bike for now, including the Lyrik.

We're in the age of "one bike does it all" and it makes a lot more sense to spend this kind of money on a bike these days than it did in years past.

FWIW I have a '17 Hightower. If you had your sights set on a Nomad and you already have a Bronson, I'd say keep the Bronson and stick to the Nomad as your next purchase.


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

kpdemello said:


> Things I only use for fun do not get financed, as I do think that would be irresponsible..


Great advice.... young ones... please listen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

